
Why I love the US auto industry - nreece
http://scobleizer.com/2008/11/22/why-i-love-the-us-auto-industry/
======
neilc
As they say, opinions are like assholes. Reading that post, it seems clear to
me that Scoble barely took the time to proofread it before posting, let alone
spending enough time to really understand the problems with the American auto
industry.

~~~
brk
Yes, everyone seems to be an auto industry armchair CEO lately. Scoble is
barely worth reading the majority of the time, his opinions on the auto-
industry are less than useless.

------
noonespecial
_3\. GM or Ford should make a strategic deal with Tesla to turn 20% of its
best dealerships into Tesla dealerships and should help Tesla get access to
the American market. The same company should make Tesla a premier American
brand._

My mind simply can't tokenize this lexical string. Compile failed.

------
sdurkin
Please don't upvote this drivel.

